# "Bed-Stuy Gets Its Christopher 'Biggie' Wallace Basketball Court"



## AveryJarhman (Feb 1, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions
*
*
 *​
*"Bed-Stuy Gets Its Christopher 'Biggie' Wallace Basketball Court"* By Kathleen Culliton, Patch Staff | Aug 2, 2017

Bed-Stuy Gets Its Christopher 'Biggie' Wallace Basketball Court

"The ribbon-cutting ceremony at the newly-dubbed Christopher "Biggie" Wallace Courts brought together Wallace's family, New York City Councilman Robert Cornegy, and a crowd of locals who came to honor the legacy of Bed-Stuy's own iconic rap star."

"In his address Wednesday morning, Cornegy said he fought for the courts to be renamed in order to honor Biggie's legacy, to keep a promise he made Biggie's mother, Voletta Wallace, and to preserve a vital piece of the neighborhood's history in the face of rapid change."

Hello. I have several judgement-free questions for my peaceful, responsible fellow citizens to ponder.

In your opinion was New York City Councilman Robert Cornegy acting in the best interests of American and foreign born citizens residing in his Brooklyn, NY community, when he introduced legislation naming the basketball courts located in Brooklyn's Crispus Attucks Playground to "Christopher "Biggie" Wallace Courts"?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crispus_Attucks/

When naming a public recreational facility after an admitted emotionally ill, suic!dal, homic!dal thinking, violence prone fellow citizen, was Councilman Robert Cornegy, as well as his supporters, promoting a *positive, HEALTHY* image of black or American citizens of African descent?

*"Biggie Smalls Chillin With Friends 1991 Bed Sty, Brooklyn"*


In this recording Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Wallace is entertaining fellow residents partying in the vicinity of 1110 Fulton Street, Brooklyn NY. Fulton St. is a secondary commercial thoroughfare traversing east to west through the heart of northern Brooklyn.

In the early 80s when I became a rookie uniform cop, Fulton St. between Bedford and Classon Aves., which included 1110 Fulton St, is one of the first 79th Precinct foot posts I was assigned to patrol, inspect and keep safe from hazardous conditions, for the benefit of community residents as well as people working and operating legitimate businesses in the area.

One block to the east of 1110 Fulton St. is the Franklin Ave. and Fulton St. elevated subway line which was a hub for drug sales, physical force as well as gun robbery, box-cutter purse theft, box-cutter wallet theft and other crimes or offenses that severely diminished the Quality of Life for my peaceful Brooklyn neighbors and commuters. In the 1920’s my paternal grandmother lived on Hancock St. located one block north of Franklin Ave. and Fulton St.

One block to the west of 1110 Fulton St is Crispus Attucks Playground which at that time was a location for substance abusing, depressed, self-harming Americans to congregate for the purpose of purchasing and injecting heroin.

At that time and into the 90s the park’s ground was literally littered with discarded hypodermic needles, as well as “tons” of discarded crack vials Christopher “Biggie Smalls” Wallace proudly speaks about offering to his depressed neighbors, regardless of his self-harming neighbor’s AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition.

Notorious B.I.G. Lyrics


*_______*​
I will not make excuses for apparent emotionally ill citizens engaging in anti-social 'people and community harming' behaviors.

However, I will try to understand why perfectly HEALTHY American newborns mature into apparently emotionally troubled teen and adult citizens LARGELY lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors.

My understanding begins here, learning about medical research and listening to advice offered by fellow citizens a whole lot smarter and better educated than me.

Introducing *Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate, *pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the *'Center for Youth Wellness'.*

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

My understanding also includes honestly recognizing *specifically* *WHO is the HATE-giving "U" *responsible for inspiring the popular late American urban story-TRUTH-teller, Gun Violence Homicide and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim Tupac Shakur to create and tattoo in BOLD letters across his once NEGLECTED, hungry, "hurting" belly, his often misinterpreted, much ignored, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept!*

"The *Hate U* Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur

​___
*"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates"* By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews.com

Jazelle Hunt, a Washington correspondent for the National Newspaper Publishers Association News Service, recently completed week-long training at the University of Southern California as one of 14 journalists awarded a 2014 National Health Fellowship.

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates Jazelle Hunt Black Voice News com| June 10th, 2014
___
Dr. Stacey Patton, PhD., author of *"Spare the Kids: Why Whupping Children Won't Save Black America".*

How about sparing the kid and not using the rod?

"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way." ~ *Dr. Stacey Patton, PhD., Professor, Author, Child Abuse & Violence Researcher*
___
*"Mental illness in Black Communities" *Published on Nov 10, 2010 www dawsondenise com

___
*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" *~Law of Polaris -North Star-

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H9bT5m77Eg/
*___
"How black Women sabotage their sons,*" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRq6_AYOBs/
___
*"Black women are destroying themselves and black men" *~BlacksUnited - Erika, Published on Mar 7, 2014

___
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." *~Neko Cheri

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCf0vPCvovs/
___
*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" *~LadyMocha 

ht tps://youtu.be/i8sT_g9yRmQ?t=7m59s
___
*"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community"* ~LadyMocha

ht tps://youtu.be/JwECimUTcx4?t=7m6s
___
*'Exposing 'Pro Black' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy'* ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBbpqGmOH4w/
___
*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbm7xE99jVI/
_________
In closing, I understand potentially life scarring, incompetent, dysfunctional or criminal parenting touches the lives of kids residing in EVERY single American community.

HOWEVER, I cannot and WILL NOT ignore that *something* is DEFINITELY AMISS when for decades, from coast to coast, American music performers and significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama & Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama's friends and WH guests, are HATEFULLY characterizing American moms, sisters, grandmas, daughters, aunts and nieces as less than human creatures or "HOES, THOTS and RATCHET females" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------

